# 10% off custom fit car covers at PFYC.com for one week only w/promo code



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*Save 10% on your custom fit car cover order for a limited time with our special promo code*

Use promo code

COVERMYCAR

which expires on 6/23/2010 (enter it exactly as shown above in the "Promo Code" box during checkout; it's case sensitive!).

Please click below to go to the ordering page:

----------------

*Custom Fit Car Cover for GTO*





----------------


To see a full line-up of our new products for your 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current sales and specials for your late model GTO, please click here.


----------

